

Memory corruption security bug in Linux since 2009. Can we move away from C now? - azth
http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/05/linux-gets-fix-for-code-execution-flaw-that-went-unpatched-since-2009/

======
stonogo
You have my permission to "move away from C." Chances are you're not writing
much of it right now anyway.

